# Seperation- Eating me alive!



## JohnP (Dec 27, 2008)

I met my wife when I was 16 and she was 15. We married a year later. 
In the beginning of the marriage I didn't take the whole 'marriage' seriously as for the first year I was running around on her, as did she a few times during that time, as well. Since then, I turned myself around and became the family man that my 2 young sons we had together deserve. For the last 3 years we've had our own solid place, doing everything here as a family. 
We had our issues as anyone does, some worse than others, but we've worked through them. 
Five years later to current time she has recently left. Moved in with her father and has said she doesn't want "us" right now, but hopefully down the road she will again. To me that sounds as if she is doing the same thing I did at the beginning of the marriage, and wants it to be over, however, she doesn't want a divorce incase something does work out. Her reasoning for leaving was many issues from the past that have built up, and now because I wasn't giving my all for the family, and in honesty I can see how I was that way. It's been about 3 weeks since she left, and it's opened my eyes on alot of things, however she won't come back because she believes things will go back to the old ways. 

I have no idea how to stress or tell her how much this has had an impact on myself to better things. I've told her time and time again, but nothing will go through. 
It's killing me inside and out. I sit in this house we made together, with all the memories and all I think about is her and our family here again, all day. I'm stressed and depressed to the max and have no idea how to handle things, or even go about them. 
I keep my hopes and spirits high, wishing things will make a quick turn around, but she hasn't acted or done this before, so I have no idea what to think..

(Reposted, but I'm trying to get the best answers on how to deal or handle things)


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

To clarify, did she leave you and the kids and move in with her father? Or did she take the children and leave you?


----------



## Kiwi (Jan 28, 2009)

mate, im where you are now....yes your right, it is really hard but ive had to just get on with life.....go out and do something else, it has only been just over a week for me and it really hurts but i love my wife sooooo much that i just stay focused onthe fact that we are meant for each other, things will get better and we will come back togeather....like you im thinking.....hell how long is it going to take,......well ive come to the conclusion.....itll take how ever long itll take.....not good for us but remeber everything happens for a reason and that try to look at it this way.....this has happened for what ever reason, so you now get a chance to make it even better and stronger than before because now youll be a different person. Hope this helped....as it helps me to talk to others....best of luck mate


----------

